# Lowrance elite 4x ice machine



## PIKEMASTER GENERAL (Aug 19, 2010)

I am looking at purchasing one of these but I am having a hard time finding reviews on it . Does anyone own one or know of any pros or cons on this . I was looking for x67 but they are sold out everywhere I have checked . Thanks


----------



## 2SloSHO (Jan 23, 2008)

Mine works good, if you were looking for a 67 just get the 4x.....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wibowhunter (Jun 10, 2011)

I bought the 4x this winter... love it! But I really can't compare it to anything since it's the first fish finder i've ever used.


----------



## PIKEMASTER GENERAL (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info . I am not sure if this model is already discontinued as I dont even see it on the Lowrance website . Does this have flasher mode also ?


----------



## WHITE-DEER-SLAYER (Oct 12, 2009)

You could go with the Lowrance elite 4 Ice machine, a little more money but has GPS. At cabelas for $374.99


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

WHITE-DEER-SLAYER said:


> You could go with the Lowrance elite 4 Ice machine, a little more money but has GPS. At cabelas for $374.99


 I have had mine almost a month now and love it....


----------



## wibowhunter (Jun 10, 2011)

PIKEMASTER GENERAL said:


> Thanks for the info . I am not sure if this model is already discontinued as I dont even see it on the Lowrance website . Does this have flasher mode also ?


The x67c is discontinued, the 4x is basically the same unit, just their newer version I believe. It has the flasher mode, and you can split screen it with a graph if you want. Pretty sweet... The 4x doesn't have the GPS though like the 4 does.


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

I owed the X67c ice machine and now own the Elite 4X ice machine. Pretty much the same unit, just a few new features on the new model. The Elite 4X is a great machine.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jun 25, 2002)

I would also suggest getting the GPS too if you do much fishing. It's worth the extra money. I've got the older unit and the 4 is just a little better packaging (smaller). I run two Elite 5's on my boat so I just bought the ice pack and use one on the ice. Might be worth thinking about. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

outfishin_ said:


> I have had mine almost a month now and love it....


What he said. Alot..:thumbup::thumbup:

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## nowicki2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

How do those who have the elite 4 or 4x with the DSI like the DSI? Does that work almost virtually as a Video camera with stills refreshing every x times a second? Do you like it?


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jun 25, 2002)

I've got both the Elite 5 DSI and a regular Elite 5 (same program as the 4 only bigger screen). I run one unit at the helm for GPS and one for sonar so I figured I might as well try the DSI. I use the DSI every once in awhile to find submerged pilings or other structure but I haven't been as impressed with it as I thought I would be. Works fine for finding and understanding structure and it's a little easier to see the difference between say woody structure and weeds. But, I wouldn't bother getting it again. 

It is nothing like a camera. It's a sonar return that is a little more accurate because the transducer is long and is able to discern distances better. Separation on treetops are discernible when a regular sonar may show up like a clump of something. It's like watching HD over SD on your TV. But, without the color separations, unless you know what you are looking at, it's tougher to understand what returns are fish.


----------

